# Can anyone tell me if the Stag model 3 is a good choice for an AR?



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

I put one on layaway in June and am down to 475 bucks til payoff. Just making sure this is a smart buy to go ahead and finish out on. The gun felt good last time I held it. Anyother type of info needed to know about these good or bad would be great. Thanks!!:mrgreen:


----------

